

WhatsApp free voice calling starts rolling out to users in India - anuragajmera12
http://www.mobiletor.com/126304/whatsapp-free-voice-calling-starts-rolling-users-india/

======
nitin_flanker
They should be. In India concept like net neutrality is still years away. Even
people don't know the meaning of the term and majority of them have not heard
of it before.

THey should be worried. It's justified.

